# Questions about bubble bags



## Amateur Grower (Feb 28, 2012)

I have always (well, the 4 times I've done it) used the method of pouring alcohol over the trim and letting that evaporate on the plate, leaving the trichs and residue. I purchased some cheap bubble bags off Ebay..
*5 Gallon (3) bag "Bubble Bag" set includes:*

(1) Red bag 25 micron screen
(1) Yellow bag 100 micron screen
(1) Purple bag 200 micron screen
(1) Free pressing screen
...and have no idea how to use them or even if I'll be able to get any hash using them. I've seen bubble bag sets with 5 or more bags that are way more expensive. Will I be able to use what I've ordered? Is there an advantage to using more bags than 3? And how the heck do I use them?

AG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2012)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtJs_Uk8TlY

These videos will help you understand what your doing


----------



## Amateur Grower (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Dude!

AG


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 2, 2012)

I bought a 3 bag 5 gallon set of bubble bags off Ebay for $25. I watched the 8 videos OzzyDiodude pointed me to (great videos-thanks dude!) and read through the threads here and finally understood what I was doing.

I have no idea how it will be when cured, but I can't wait to find out! How do you guys cure your hash?

AG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 2, 2012)

Once all the water has left it. I start smoking it.

:aok:Looks to me like you did a great job on it:aok:


----------



## nugatronica (Mar 2, 2012)

That looks sick once the moisture has evaporated its good to go!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2012)

Great job.  Like Ozzy said, once it's dry you can smoke it.  No cure involved.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks guys and gal-it's in cellophane in my shoes right now!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 2, 2012)

Make sure it is dry before you put in cellophane (don't think it can be dry yet).  Moldy hash is just as bad as moldy bud.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 2, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Make sure it is dry before you put in cellophane (don't think it can be dry yet).  Moldy hash is just as bad as moldy bud.


 
It's so sticky, how can you tell when it's dry?

AG


----------



## pcduck (Mar 2, 2012)

I let mine dry on a piece of cardboard then start smoking it.

For long term storage I do the same as buds, once dry I place in small jar and keep burping the jar till it is nice and dry.


----------



## BlueNose (Mar 2, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> It's so sticky, how can you tell when it's dry?
> 
> AG



take a little bit and press it lightly between your fingers, you'll see/feel moisture if its still too wet.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 3, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Thanks guys and gal-it's in cellophane in my shoes right now!


 
wouldnt you think that all the hash is going to stick to the cellophane now? next time roll it up with just your fingers or something, or jsut leave it and dump it into a jar, less waste


----------



## Amateur Grower (Mar 3, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> wouldnt you think that all the hash is going to stick to the cellophane now? next time roll it up with just your fingers or something, or jsut leave it and dump it into a jar, less waste


 
Yeah, fingers or wax paper next time for sure-though amazingly, it didn't stick to the cellophane this time. I've got it in a jar now.

AG


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

it don't stick to cellophane that bad. Wrap some up real good and place it in your shoe and walk around for a little while. it's old time way of maKing pressed hash.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> Yeah, fingers or wax paper next time for sure-though amazingly, it didn't stick to the cellophane this time. I've got it in a jar now.
> 
> AG



Parchment paper would be better, but once dry it is not very sticky.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Mar 4, 2012)

cardboard is good, also make sure you rip the hash up into smaller pieces it helps get all moisture out quickly


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 4, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> it don't stick to cellophane that bad. Wrap some up real good and place it in your shoe and walk around for a little while. it's old time way of maKing pressed hash.


 
yeah back when i was 12 and didnt know better


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2012)

hXXp://www.ebay.com/itm/BUBBLEBAGS-ICE-BAGS-4-BAG-5GAL-KIT-BUBBLE-BAGS-ICE-/250923030497?_trksid=m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6932747507945045384

 just got this cheapie set, i will let eveyone know if they are worth a daym.

$30 shipped, 4 bags, pressing screen, storage bag and hash press.... not to bad.

dry ice here we come.


----------

